# Telegraph poles



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

I over heard a conversation in a cafe this morning regarding telegraph poles,and that if you have one or more on your land,you can expect a minor rental fee back to you from either PT or the government,anyone else heard this,sounds unlikely,but as we have a pole on our land,could be interesting.



David


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

If that pole is to the benefit of others (because some poles serve only the properties they are in) you can ask PT to remove it. 

When they come back to you, then you should offer the renting possibility. If they dont like it they may either change the pole position out of your land or sometimes have their lawyers dig deep on some laws that allow them keep the pole in your land (not the usual case)- was the pole there for how long? before the property was registered? etc, etc


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Hi paramonte,

Our property was built in 1880,I guess the pole has been its present position since probably the 1950's,or whenever the Portuguese phone system was primarily brought about,it serves one of our immediate neighbours and has nothing to do with our phone line at all.


Thanks for your response.


David


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

The rational behind "poles in my land" is this: nobody can enter in tour property if you don't agree (except for exceptional cases such a fire risk etc). So if the pole requires maintenance it is up to you to allow PT technicians in your land...all said


----------

